# Is styptic powder toxic at all?



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I honestly don't know, but have used it and had the dog lick it off with out any problems. Poor baby, give her a big hug and kiss for her boo boo.

That is why I now use a dremel, if you happen to nick a quick it is automatically. cortorized.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am pretty sure it is fine to use that on Flora. Did it stop the bleeding?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

ewwwww....poor Flora hope your puppy toe isn't bleeding anymore. I hate when that happens...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Muddypaws said:


> I honestly don't know, but have used it and had the dog lick it off with out any problems. Poor baby, give her a big hug and kiss for her boo boo.
> 
> That is why I now use a dremel, if you happen to nick a quick it is automatically. cortorized.


Yeah, I'm going to get a dremel now. This is the third time I've nicked her, and I just can't handle the mess and the guilt anymore. She's fine now and was fine then (whenever she gets hurt she actually gets really happy seeming and picks up her toy and wags her tail), but I feel awful.

I do believe the bleeding has FINALLY stopped. I packed the powder on thick and held it to her nail for about 30 seconds before I let her have access to it, so I think that finally worked. I hope. :crossfing


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Sometimes it take awhile to stop and you feel so guilty, I hate that.

Kirby loves the dremel, she actually falls asleep. Darby has a hard time, he gets anxious and then has trouble sitting for 4 feet. DH holds him and massages his back and I dremel away. He is getting better, I think the motor noise upsets him more the the nails. It is definitely worth it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Poor Flora, I know that I always feel bad if I knick the quick too. I don't think the powder is toxic and if she only had a bit, I'd think she would be fine.

If your carpet is lighter, try a little peroxide. I do that if I have any blood on my scrubs and it works very well.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

natures miracle for the bloody carpet (or rubbing alcohol...), try some of that powder on one of your cuts sometime, it burns like hell-I'd lick it off too. around here we use cornstarch, works just the same. don't feel bad, it happens & they heal incredibly fast!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

ahhh, I hate nicking the quick. Try a small sock with cornstarch powder in it should it happen again. Keeps the mess down and stops the bleeding nearly as quick as styptic powder.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Harder to find - but worth it - is styptic gel. It's so much easier to manage and apply. Squeeze onto the nail or onto a q-tip and apply with some pressure to the nail (I prefer the q-tip/pressure method). You use less than the powder, it's less messy and IMO, it's more effective.

I've hit the kwik w/ the dremel a few times - both my boys have long kwiks and I keep their nails pretty short for agility so it's a constant balance, I haven't had much luck w/ the dremel cauterizing the bleeds, but then again I tend to run a heaver grain dremel belt and a faster speed grind than most people do...

In all though out of the 36 nails I do twice a week I maybe catch one kwik once a month or so...so 1 in 288. If I were to clip I'd probably only cut them once a week - 144 nails and I'd surely catch at least one kwik a week (4 out of 144)...That's why I dremel


----------

